# Philips Series 1 with 160GB Drive and LT



## tivo_maniac

I have a Philips Series 1 from April 2000 with a 160GB hard drive built in and with Lifetime service. It is fully functional.

How much can I get for it and is eBay or Craigslist recommended?


----------



## tivo_maniac

tivo_maniac said:


> I have a Philips Series 1 from April 2000 with a 160GB hard drive built in and with Lifetime service. It is fully functional.
> 
> How much can I get for it and is eBay or Craigslist recommended?


Bump!


----------



## wjhaggs

will this work with ota and can u record two channels at once,


----------



## magnus

wjhaggs said:


> will this work with ota and can u record two channels at once,


Question 1: sort of. It will work but you have to use a digital tuner and it won't connect to the sub channels. I think a re-map would have to be done.

Question 2: nope, it originally had only one tuner. And it can only control one device.


----------



## replaytv

It is worth from about $60 to $120 looking at past listings on ebay. 
I have had one of those for sale on Craigslist for about a year, and it hasn't sold, but I do sell Tivos on craigslist on a irregular basis.(They are always listed). I do hope to sell the Series 1 and all the others on craigslist or here on this forum so I don't have to list it on ebay.


----------

